# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Kατασκευή κλουβιών για εκτροφή!!!

## terios

επειδη εχω γεμισει ολοι την βεραντα μου κλουβια ....  ειπα να φτιαξω καινουργια κλουβια για τα πουλακια μου ωστε να γινετε και σωστη εκτροφη τους! τα κλουβια ειναι 2 τα ιδια με διαστασεις 2,20 μετρα υψος , 1 μετρο πλατος και 40 βαθος. Απο αυτα εχουν χωριστει 4 των 40 εκατοστων υψος σε καθε στειλη και ενα το κατω κλουβι που θα ειναι 60 εκατοστα υψος. Σας ανεβαζω και μερικες φωτο κατα την κατασκευη ακομα δεν το εχω τελειωσει..



ενδιαμεσα απο τα δυο ξυλα το κενο που εχω αφησει ειναι για ενα συρταρακι μικρο οπου θα εχει αμμο απο την θαλασσα ωστε να καθαριζετε πιο ευκολα.



οταν το τελειωσο πιστευω θα γινει καλο.. 
στην μπροστινη πλευρα θα εχει και διπλο συρμα για προστασια απο κουκουβαγιες και γατες...

----------


## terios

μερικες φωτο απο την προοδο των κλουβιων.. εχουν σηκωθει ορθια και εχουν φτιαχτει τα πιατακια του καθε κλουβιου για ευκολο καθαρισμα και συνεχιζονται οι εργασιες

----------


## vagelis76

Μια χαρά Δημήτρη προχωράει η κατασκευή !!!!!
Θα πρέπει να έχεις στο μυαλό σου μόνο οτι αν βάλεις παπαγάλους μέσα...οτι συνήθως δαγκώνουν και ροκανίζουν τα ξύλα.Οπότε θέλει προσοχή στα χρώματα που θα κάνεις χρήση και το νού σου μη στο σκάσουν μετά από λίγο καιρό.

----------


## terios

για παπαγαλακια φτιαχνεται το κλουβι. Το χρωμα ειναι βερνικη νερου οποτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα. Οσο για το οτι ροκανιζουν τα ξυλα το ξερω αλλα τα σανιδια που εχω χρησιμοποιηση ειναι παχους 3 εκατοστα  οποτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αλλα και αν δω οτι παει να διμιουργηθει τοτε βαζω και μεσα κοτετσοσυρμα και τελειωσε μια και καλη.

----------


## terios

επιτελους ετοιμα τα κλουβια μου....

----------


## terios

και μια γενικη εικονα της βεραντας μου

----------


## vicky_ath

Σου έφτιαξα τις φωτογραφίες για να φαίνονται μεγάλες να τις χαρούμε καλύτερα!
Πολύ καλή η κατασκευή σου!
Μπατζάκια θα βάλεις μέσα??

----------


## terios

ευχαριστω πολυ λεω και εγω πως φτιαξανε ετσι!!! ναι κυριως budgie θα βαλω !

----------


## Elli

πωπω!! πρωτη φορα βλεπω τοσο προσεγμενα κλουβια! απιστευτη λεπτομερεια και καλοσχεδιασμενα! συγχαρητηρια ειλικρινα! καλες γεννες να χεις! να χαιρεσαι ολα σου τα ζωακια!

----------


## terios

ευχαριστω πολυ...

----------


## serafeim

δημητρη οφειλω να πω οτι ειναι καταπληκτικη δουλεια!!!
ειναι ολα καλοσχεδιασμενα... αν και θα σου προτεινα να εβαζες ο κοτετσοσυρμα πρωτου εβαζες τα μπατζι μεσα  γιατι κριμα ειναι να σου το σκασουν!!!
μην σε ξεγελα το μεγεθος τους... μου εχουν κανει τρυπα σε 6 εκατοστα ξυλο... ειχα περασει 2 ξυλα 3 εκατοστα το καθενα και ομως το φαγανε τα σκασμενα!!!
και εμενα ο πατερας μου εκτρεφε μπατζι!!! ειχα κανει και εργασια πανω σε αυτα χεχεχε και την ειχα ημοσιευση καποτε στο ιντερνετ!!!
τελος παντων!! φοβερη δουλεια πραγματικα δημητρη!!! θα ηθελα να μου πεις λεπτομερεις καποια στιγμη ενδιαφερομαι για παρομοια κατασκευη!!!!

----------


## terios

ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες σου.. αλλα επειδη τα σανιδια ηταν σχετικα φρεσκα και ανοιξανε λιγο μεταξυ τους τα εχω ντυσει απο μεσα με κουνελοσυρμα που ηταν πιο ευκολο οποτε δεν υπαρχει τροπος να φανε το ξυλο!!

----------


## serafeim

ωραια καλυτερα ετσι!!  :Happy: 
ελπιζω να ειναι χαρουμενα και θελουε φωτογραφιες και πως ειναι τα ζευγαρακια μεα στα κλουβια!!!  :Happy:

----------


## andreas142

Kataπληκτική κατασκευή!

----------


## terios

και λιγα λογια για την κατασκευη...
τα ξυλα μου τα εδωσε καποιος γνωστος μου δωρεαν... παλι καλα γιατι που ειχα ρωτησει δεν θα φτανανε 120ευρω
το κοτετσοσυρμα μαζι και το κουνελοσυρμα 40 ευρω
βερνικη νερου 5λιτρα απο το **** 11 ευρω ( παλι καλα γιατι αν ηταν απο το εμποριο δεν θα εφτανε 20 ευρω μιας και χρησιμοποιησα πανω απο 3 λιτρα)
αλουμινογωνιες 6 βεργες 5μετρες  συνολο 33ευρω
λαμαρινα γαλβανιζε 2 φυλλα  21 ευρω
βιδες , πριτσινια , μεντεσεδες κτλ 15ευρω
συρτες για τις πορτες 15 ευρω
πολυκαρβουνικο για χωρισμα τον κλουβιων απο ενα σε δυο 15 ευρω

ας μην κανουμε το συνολο γιατι θα χαθει η μαγεια τις διμιουργιας....
Παντως το μονο σιγουρο οτι οταν ξεκινησα να κανω το κλουβι δεν ειχα στο μυαλο μου οτι θα φτιαξω κατι τετοιο ακριβως και ουτε οτι θα στοιχησε τοσα.. και ολα αυτα επειδη ειχα τα ξυλα ξεκινησα αλλιως αν τα αγοραζα θα ηταν απαγορευτικο για τετοια εποχη... και μην ξεχναμε και τις ποτιστρες και ταιστρες που αγορασα για να το εξοπλισω....

----------


## Efthimis98

ΠωΠω.. ειναι φανταστικο, τελειο!!!!!! Μπραβο σου μαστορακο !!!

----------


## Nikkk

Μπομπ ο μάστορας, όλο μαστορεύει! :-) Φοβερή δουλειά, μπράβο!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πανεμορφη η κατασκευη σου δεν εχω δι κατι αντιστοιχο απο ερασιτεχνι μπραβο!!!

----------


## terios

παιδια ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια. Τις φωτο δεν τις εβαλα για να δειτε αν ειμαι καλος μαστορας αλλα να δειτε μηπως θα μπορουσα να το βελτιωσο λεγοντας ο καθενας την γνωμη του και  να παρει καποιος αλλος καποια ιδεα αν ηθελε να κανει κατι παρομοιο .. ετσι βελτιωνομαστε ολοι για το καλο τον πουλιων μας...

----------


## ninos

πολύ ωραίο !!! Εγω αυτό που θα έκανα,  είναι την πιο χαμηλή σειρά (το ισόγειο) να την έκανα ντουλαπάκια για αποθηκευτικό χώρο, έτσι ώστε να βάζω μέσα εξαρτήματα για τα παπαγαλάκια, μπανιέρες, τροφές κτλ. 

Νομίζω ότι η θέση αυτή, είναι πολύ χαμηλή για τα πουλάκια. Δεν θα βλέπουν τίποτα ιδιαίτερο τα καημένα και θα έχουν μειονεκτική θέση με αυτά σου πάνω ορόφους.

_Υ.Σ Ωραίο μπαλκόνι !_

----------


## terios

εχω αλλο ντουλαπι για τα πραγματα διπλα στο κλουβι. τα εκανα για βοηθητικα μιας και για κλουβι πτησεως εχω το μεγαλο πρασινο κλουβι

----------


## serafeim

εγω θα συμφονησω με τον στελιο...
αν και θα σου προτινα να βαλεις εσωτερικα μπολακια για τροφες και νερο... να μην ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι γιατι στην φυση τους τα μπατζι τρωνε και πινουν απο κατω...
προσωπικα μου αρεσει να τους φερομαι οπως στην φυση τους!!!

----------


## terios

η τροφες ειναι σε ταιστρα χαμηλα ακουμπαει στο πατωμα οπου εχει αμμο θαλλασης .. τωρα για το νερο ειναι πιο πρακτικο να ειναι σε εμφανες σημειο

----------


## serafeim

ναι εχεις δικιο δεν θυμομουν οτι το ειθελες για εκτροφη και θα εχεις λογικα πολλα πουλακια ετσι βολευει περισσοτερο εξωτερικα...
επισης θα  ηθελα και εγω λιγες συμβουλες αλλα σε πμ αυτο!!!
και παλι καλη δουεια δημητρη!!!

----------


## terios

ok οτι θελεις χαρα μου να βοηθησω

----------


## zack27

πολυ καλη κατασκευη και παρα πολυ καλο αποτελεσμα!! μπραβο σου!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

εισαι μαστορας!!! πολυ ομορφη δουλεια και εντυπωσιακο αποτελεσμα!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη!!!
ευχομαι να σε βολεψει και στα λειτουργικα-καθαριστικα θεματα...

ποντως πραγματικα μου αρεσει παρα πολυ!!!

----------


## terios

απο θεμα καθαρισμου  και λειτουργικοτητας πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ απλο αφου εχω σε καθε οροφο  φτιαξει ενα ταψακι οπου βγαινει πολυ ευκολα συρταρωτα με αμμο θαλλασης στον πατο.

----------


## terios

προσεχως νεες φωτογραφιες απο την βεραντα οπου τελικα κανω μια κατασκευη για να κλεισω ενα μερος της βεραντας για προστασια απο το κρυο

----------


## mitsman

αναμενουμε με λαχταρα!!

----------


## panaisompatsos

ωραίος, συγχαρητήρια

----------


## ninos

περιμένουμε με αγωνία !!!

----------


## terios

να μερικες φωτογραφιες απο την κατασκευη

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Όμορφα και τακτοποιημένα πράγματα.Το ξύλινο δοχείο γλάστρα σούπερ.Μπράβο σου.

----------


## thomas5

πολυ καλη κατασκευη

----------


## terios

> Όμορφα και τακτοποιημένα πράγματα.Το ξύλινο δοχείο γλάστρα σούπερ.Μπράβο σου.




Αυτο που ειναι μεσα στο κιβωτιο ειναι λα'ιμ για το μοχιτο μας..... εχω και κουμ κουατ σε κιβωτιο... τροπικη η βεραντα μου!!!

----------


## jbbabas

οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο!!!! 
ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ!!!!! 
καλες γεννες να εχεις!!!!
ΥΓ. βαλε και κανα ματακι γιατι θα στα ματιασουμε στο τελος!!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Δημήτρη σου δίνω συγχαρητήρια. Άψογη δουλειά και μελετημένη στο ακέραιο.. Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω κάτι, σε άλλη περίπτωση κάποιος που θέλει να κατασκευάσει κάτι παρόμοιο, να χρησιμοποιήσει ξύλο οξιάς που είναι πάρα πολύ σκληρό δια ροκάνισμα.. Μπράβο σου.. Βλέπω υπάρχουν και άλλοι μερακλήδες στο χόμπι των ερασιτεχνικών κατασκευών..

----------

